# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Excel forum.

## coyotenorth

Joind a forum for excel, and when i'm registred member I meet direction toPayPal??? This is not forum for help but business! **** You!!!!!!!!

----------


## scottiex

You seem to have misunderstood as most people posting here don't pay anything. 

If you want to ask for a very customized solution (or need it urgently) you may find paying gets you an answer that just posting might not. this is because people may need the financial incentive to donate so much time to certain types of projects. So the forum allows for that sort of transaction. 

That seems like a good thing to me.

----------


## ben_hensel

> Joind a forum for excel, and when i'm registred member I meet direction toPayPal??? This is not forum for help but business! **** You!!!!!!!!



I am put in mind of a wise and pithy saying.





> Keep your words short and sweet... in case you have to eat them.

----------


## FDibbins

coyotenorth - If you ever come back and read this, please send me a PM regarding what happened to you here.  This is NOT a pay site, although we do have a Commercial Services forum where for a small fee, you can get more dedicated  help.

Howver, by far the  bulk of questions here are answered free of change.  Without knowing more details from you, I cannot say what happened, but on behalf of the forum, I offer my apologies on this and hope to hear from you soon

----------


## xladept

@ coyote north - if you got dunned at the outset, that was a mistake.  We have a Commercial Services Forum. Is it possible that you clicked, inadvertently, on that?  Or, is there a malfunction in our software?  Please respond so that we may fix it :Smilie:

----------

